# 1995 200SX Se-R or 1995 240SX SE



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

I want to buy a Nissan but I dont know which is better a 200SX Se-R or a 240SX SE. I would like to know in speed, control, weight, and just all around. Thanks. Please post asap cause I need to get back to this guy thats selling the 200Se-R.

Peace,
Rob


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2002)

I'm no expert...but I know a fair amount so I'll try and help ya.

1995 200SX SE-R 

2.0 Liter SR20DE engine, comes stock with 140 hp/132 ft-lbs of torque and is FWD. It's a pretty badass engine and it's got a ton of potential...N/A, Turbo, NOS, it can be tuned to be quite the beast. According to Edmunds.com, the 200SX SE-R weighs in at 2491 lbs. I have a 200SX SE and it's pretty light, handles alright (body roll...suspension could use some tightening up) and it's a lot of fun to drive. Just remember, the SE-R has better suspension than the SE, so it probably doesn't suffer from body roll as much. I styling inside and out is great in my opinion, and there's a lot of aftermarket for both exterior and interior. The 200SX SE-R is a great car, I love my SE...I wish I could've found a SE-R, but they're really rare. Ok, let me get on to the 240SX.

1995 240SX SE 

When looking for cars at first, I really wanted to find a 240SX, I just couldn't find one around here though...and plus I wasn't sure about RWD around my area during the winter. It comes with the 2.4 liter KA24(?) engine which produces 155hp/160 ft-lbs of torque. The weight figures I found said it's 2753 lbs. While it doesn't carry the powerful SR20DET that the 240SX gets elsewhere in the world (the 240 is known as the Silvia in Japan, and the 200SX in Australia and some other places...I know it's confusing, but the US is the only place to have the KA24 engine inside this car.) From what I've heard and read, the car handles great, is very quick, and has a ton of aftermarket options. The 1995 was the debut year for the new body style/chassis (S14), there was an S15, but it never got released in the US. However, with some money (ok a lot...), you can turn your S14 into a S15 in both looks and power. This can be called the "Silvia conversion" and I only wish I had a car to do this with...the S15s look so bad ass. And if you wanted the power to go with the style, you'd have to drop in an SR20DET engine which can produce a lot of power when modded (it still produces a lot in the stock form too).








(S15 Silvia)

Yes...if you get a 240SX it can look like that. Anyway, they're both really great cars, but they're different. Ones FWD, and ones RWD. Obviously if you want a real fast car and have the money, the RWD would probably be the better choice. I know if I had the choice, I'd probably go with the 240SX. Even though I love the styling of the 200SX, and the power of the SR20DE engine would be great...I just love the way 240SX's look...especially if you do the Silvia conversion (headlights, fenders, hood..etc.) Ok, I'm done...I'm sure others will be able to give you a lot to think about themselves...and if I messed up anywhere, anyone feel free to correct me.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

hmm, that is quite the conumdrum. well, both cras can be made to make like 400 hp to the wheels. it all depends if you want a smaller or bigger car and if u want it to be rwd or fwd.


----------

